# Craftsman Professional 3-base kit $89.99



## jonmulzer (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P

Enter through the following link and save 10% for a total of $89.99 before sales tax if you do in-store pickup.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/dap_10153...00100383&aff=Y

I just ordered one and am going to pick it up now. I have checked it out before and looked like an alright bit of kit to me and for the price I can't really go wrong I don't think.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

It seems like a pretty good router, especially considering the price. I added the extended protection plan for the extra $15, so I figured with a two year warranty with free replacement I couldn't go wrong.

I only made a few test cuts with it, but the plunge base operates smoothly and maintains its depth setting once locked in place. It also seemed to have a nice balance and good control of the router when using the D handle base. The vacuum attachment and LED lights worked nice, and the addition of indicator lights that shows when the router is plugged in also seemed like a nice little added safety feature. 

It does seem a little loud and with the slow start it takes a few seconds to get up to speed, but I think I can live with that.


----------

